# Train hits vehicle



## CNW (Aug 12, 2010)

http://kgan.com/shared/newsroom/top_stories/videos/kgan_vid_3192.shtml This is a story which happened in my home state of Iowa. The track crosses this man's driveway and apparently according to the story the train is not even required to whistle.


----------



## lthanlon (Aug 12, 2010)

Note that in this news report, the journalist says that the CONDUCTOR isn't required to blow the horn.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 12, 2010)

Technically, that's a correct statement! 

I wonder if the ENGINEER is required to blow the horn?


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 12, 2010)

Aloha

Not sure what, but something is missing in this story.

1) Train Traveling at 25mph

2) Backing out of driveway

3) Picture video showed 1/2 of car destroyed

A Train is a lot of mass, but if my driveway, crossed tracks I would be very aware. This doesn't add up what was the distraction for the driver?


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Aug 12, 2010)

Maybe the train only comes once a day and he left home earlier or later then normal?


----------



## jamesontheroad (Aug 17, 2010)

Meanwhile, perhaps these things happen in twos. This evening in the UK, the driver of a semi has been arrested after he failed to call National Rail to gain authorisation to cross an open level crossing near Sudbury in Suffolk. We have far fewer crossings without automatic barriers in the UK than in the USA, and those that we do have are all equipped with roadside telephones for HGV drivers to call for clearance to cross. Although a fault with the line has not been ruled out, local reports suggest semi drivers en route to sewerage treatment plant would frequently make the crossing without calling to check.

The driver's articulated sewerage hopper truck was struck by a two carriage BR Class 156 diesel multiple unit, operated byNational Express East Anglia. Three people, including the train driver, have been airlifted to hospital with life threatening injuries, and about others have been injured in the impact.

Report and video from Sky News and the BBC:

http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/UK-News/Suffolk-Ten-People-Hurt-As-Two-Carriage-Train-Hits-An-HGV-In-Little-Cornard/Article/201008315694385?f=rss

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-suffolk-11006018


----------

